# Why SPs are the superior race.



## Fat Bozo

Oh yeah and Reagan's an ESFP, stop trying to take him away from us, he's like one of our most successful celebrities!


----------



## Nope

monemi said:


> Without SP's no one would be living in the here and now. Change would happen at a crawl. I think SP's are the salt of the earth, shaking things up around us. It's our job.


Change still happens at a crawl.


----------



## monemi

Nope said:


> Change still happens at a crawl.


Not enough SP's then. :laughing:


----------



## AustenT09

You know you're an SP when you have to touch everything in the store.


----------



## firedell

Would someone like a banana?


----------



## TuesdaysChild

I generally find S-types to be more useful than N-types (sorry to my people!) Don't get me wrong, I'm not down on my clan, but I have psychotic breaks into practicality sometimes and can clearly and immediately see the benefit to mankind with having S-types as the overwhelming majority of the population (note: I've only based that on one study.)

I love being an NF.... but let's face it, we can spend a whole lot of time dithering around in metaphorical la-la-land to actually do anything about all the psychedelic mind-bending sh** we dream up, which is probably mostly only entertaining to ourselves anyways. And when I say "ourselves", I don't mean my fizzy, effervescent musings are collectively entertaining to NFs. I mean to me only 

The NT types have it a little better, but NTPs can overthink themselves into indefiniteness, therefore, spectacularly accomplishing a whole lot of nothing (but I love them anyways.)

NTJs get more done with finality.... but they scare the hell out of most people, so it's probably best that their kind is at a minimum (but I love them anyways, like a moth who is so delighted by the flame he doesn't even realize his wings are burning.)

Both my parents and most of my friends are Se. Nothing but love for you =)


----------



## SuperSoaker

monemi said:


> Without SP's no one would be living in the here and now. Change would happen at a crawl. I think SP's are the salt of the earth, shaking things up around us. It's our job.


It's just sometimes we don't really want the consequences of the shaking things up part, and sometimes we do :tongue:


----------



## monemi

SuperSoaker said:


> It's just sometimes we don't really want the consequences of the shaking things up part, and sometimes we do :tongue:


Well, if we get to pick and choose the consequences, then life would just be that much better.


----------



## azdahak

monemi said:


> Without SP's no one would be living in the here and now. Change would happen at a crawl. I think SP's are the salt of the earth, shaking things up around us. It's our job.


Come now....clearly without NTs no one would be living in the here and now. If it were up to the SPs we would never have left the caves except for football, hunting, and the occasional quest for fire. And with the way the SJs are running the world, we'll all be back in the caves soon enough.


----------



## monemi

azdahak said:


> Come now....clearly without NTs no one would be living in the here and now. If it were up to the SPs we would never have left the caves except for football, hunting, and the occasional quest for fire. And with the way the SJs are running the world, we'll all be back in the caves soon enough.


The world probably would have been a friendlier place for someone like me in caveman types. You ever think the SJ's are just saving us from modern life?


----------



## azdahak

monemi said:


> The world probably would have been a friendlier place for someone like me in caveman types. You ever think the SJ's are just saving us from modern life?


No, I think the SJs are harvesting the perks of modern SJ life for their own satisfaction and screw the consequences. SPs are satisfied with the bread and circuses, NFs have their head in the sand, and NTs don't have any balls to stand up to the SJs. 

For for what it's worth, life probably would have treated me better in cavemen days too. I would have died happy and content at 25....perfects for ENTPs...die early before people catch on that you're full of shit.


----------



## Greenfeldspar

The world would certainly be a poorer place without Se-doms. One of my best friends ever is an ESTP, and he's awesome--very funny, easy-going, and quick-witted. 

(And I seriously can't stand how some intuitives are extremely arrogant towards sensing types. No type is inherently superior or inferior!)


----------



## SuperSoaker

Ocelotte said:


> The world would certainly be a poorer place without Se-doms. One of my best friends ever is an ESTP, and he's awesome--very funny, easy-going, and quick-witted.
> 
> (And I seriously can't stand how some intuitives are extremely arrogant towards sensing types. No type is inherently superior or inferior!)


Arrogance is just weakness projected outwards


----------



## azdahak

SuperSoaker said:


> Arrogance is just weakness projected outwards


So you're saying that the so arrogantly titled "SP superior race" is intrinsically weak and all bluster? You shouldn't beat yourself up like that. One of my best buds is an ESTP and I wouldn't characterize him that way.


----------



## monemi

azdahak said:


> So you're saying that the so arrogantly titled "SP superior race" is intrinsically weak and all bluster? You shouldn't beat yourself up like that. One of my best buds is an ESTP and I wouldn't characterize him that way.


I thought it was funny.


----------



## azdahak

Ocelotte said:


> .
> 
> (And I seriously can't stand how some intuitives are extremely arrogant towards sensing types. No type is inherently superior or inferior!)


That's a bit of an empty and accusatory statement without qualification, no? I mean as simple human beings, we all have equal dignity and intrinsic worth. I don't believe any NT of sound mind believes SPs are somehow less than human, or not deserving of the same human rights and privileges. If fact, I would argue NTs are generally fairly open to things like gay marriage or legal abortion and marijuana as opposed to many of the more tradition minded types. 

Types are not uniformly distributed across the population, between the sexes, or among job categories. While everyone is an individual, we don't have the _expectation_ that most football players are INTP and most comedians are ISTJ. So you need to qualify what you mean by equal or superior. 

We can perhaps _expect_ that an INTJ will make a superior computer programmer than a salesmen, and vice-versa for an ESTP. But that is hardly to say that must always be the case, or that programmers are somehow "better" than salesmen. 

All the personality types are merely facets of the One Diamond of Humanity. Blame god if you want for putting ENTP on the table facet and all the SPs on the pavilion.


----------



## monemi

Ocelotte said:


> The world would certainly be a poorer place without Se-doms. One of my best friends ever is an ESTP, and he's awesome--very funny, easy-going, and quick-witted.
> 
> (And I seriously can't stand how some intuitives are extremely arrogant towards sensing types. No type is inherently superior or inferior!)


 'Some' = qualification. 



azdahak said:


> That's a bit of an empty and accusatory statement without qualification, no?


I'd say she qualified her statement. :wink:


----------



## azdahak

monemi said:


> 'Some' = qualification.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say she qualified her statement. :wink:


Indeed. But it was the "no type is inherently superior" absolute that I was questioning. :laughing:


----------



## monemi

azdahak said:


> Indeed. But it was the "no type is inherently superior" absolute that I was questioning. :laughing:


*teary eyed* what do you mean? Are you implying SP's are not the superior race? *covers ears and starts rocking* I'm not listening to the bad man. I need to be superior. I am superior!


----------



## azdahak

monemi said:


> *teary eyed* what do you mean? Are you implying SP's are not the superior race? *covers ears and starts rocking* I'm not listening to the bad man. I need to be superior. I am superior!



Come now. You're just *one* letter away from perfection....


Monemi, typonaut. 

A woman barely alive.

Gentlemen, we can rebuild her. We have the technology. 

We have the capability to make the world's first bionic ENTP.

Monemi will _*be* that woman. 

Better than she was before. 

Better...stronger...more sarcastic._


----------

